# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Autonomous electric bus, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore and Volvo Buses

## Airicist

Contributors:

Nanyang Technological University, Singapore

Volvo Buses

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous technology - the next step in making electric buses even smarter

Published on Dec 17, 2018




> Wouldn’t you want to live in clean, smart, safe city? Volvo is now taking the next step, adding autonomous technology to our silent, emission-free electric buses Autonomous buses will improve traffic flows, road safety and our ability to get around in our cities. Watch the video to see how tomorrow’s public transport can look like!

----------


## Airicist

First Volvo full size autonomous electric bus, tested on #NTUsgSmartCampus

Published on Mar 4, 2019




> Ride to #driverless future: launch of a full size, #autonomous electric bus by #NTUsg and Volvo Buses. The 12-metre, 36-seater electric bus is equipped with numerous sensors and navigation controls managed by a comprehensive #AI navigation system that helps it move through dense traffic and under all tropical weather conditions. It has undergone many rounds of rigorous testing at the #autonomousvehicle test centre at NTU. Next, it will ply the roads of the #NTUsgSmartCampus in a trial.


​"NTU Singapore and Volvo unveil world’s first full size, autonomous electric bus"

March 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Volvo autonomous bus launch

Published on Mar 7, 2019




> Collaboration is the way to go! In an exciting partnership with Nanyang Technological University (NTU) in Singapore, Volvo has developed an electric, autonomous 12m bus for Singapore. There are plan to test the bus on the NTU campus during 2019. Autonomous buses will improve traffic flows, road safety and our ability to get around in our cities. Take a look at tomorrow’s public transport!

----------


## Airicist

Volvo-NTU-LTA autonomous bus launch

Published on Mar 8, 2019




> Collaboration is the way to go! In an exciting partnership with Nanyang Technological University (NTU) in Singapore, Volvo has developed an electric, autonomous 12m bus for Singapore. There are plans to test the bus on the NTU campus during 2019. Autonomous buses will improve traffic flows, road safety and our ability to get around in our cities. Take a look at tomorrow’s public transport!

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous vehicles: Interview with Håkan Agnevall of Volvo Buses

Published on Apr 8, 2019




> In this interview, Håkan Agnevall, president of Volvo Bus Corporation, talks to us about the recent launch of the company’s first autonomous bus in Singapore. 
> 
> The bus is fully electric and is launched in partnership with Singapore’s Land Transport Authority and the Nanyang Technological University. 
> 
> Agnevall talks about the recent launch of the autonomous e-bus as well as broader Volvo initiatives in the area of autonomous vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

An autonomous Volvo bus – behind the scenes of bus depot test

Published on Apr 30, 2019




> In the near future, buses will be able to charge their batteries and drive through the bus depot to the vehicle wash and park – entirely autonomously.  In this video you will see behind the scenes how the tests were carried out in a bus depot.

----------


## Airicist

An autonomous Volvo bus – a bus depot test

Published on Apr 30, 2019




> In the near future, buses will be able to charge their batteries and drive through the bus depot to the vehicle wash and park – entirely autonomously.  In this video you will find out all the things an autonomous bus can do in a bus depot.

----------


## Airicist

Nov 25, 2019




> Watch the self-driving, fully electric, 12-metre bus demonstrate the advantages of an actual autonomous bus depot operation – making it safer, smarter and more efficient.

----------

